# xorg version and xorg.conf



## alie (Jun 30, 2011)

Dear all,

Since when we don't need to create xorg.conf anymore? I am asking this question because of this article: http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jamies...006480/pclinuxos-kde-20116-released-10022982/

Is this thing applies for FreeBSD too?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 30, 2011)

Since long time ago, unless you use nvidia-driver


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

I think this came about when Xorg started depending on HAL. Which happened a few versions ago.


----------



## randux (Jun 30, 2011)

It was even before HAL.


----------



## alie (Jun 30, 2011)

So I dont need to have xorg.conf if I have Intel driver ?


----------



## adamk (Jun 30, 2011)

Unless Xorg isn't autodetecting something properly, then no, you don't need an xorg.conf file?


----------

